# Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht



## Ostseekapitän (27. April 2015)

Ich habe keine eindeutigen Nachweise gefunden
ob gar keine Pflicht oder nur Mitführung der Westen
oder sogar Tragepflicht der Rettungswesten auf 
Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee besteht. Die Westen stören 
die meisten beim angeln.
Weiss jemand etwas oder noch besser hat jemand Quellen?
Eine Anfrage von mir an die Küstenwache wurde leider
nicht beantwortet.
Grüße
Ostseekapitän
|kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2015)

*AW: Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht*

Moin Jürgen;
ich glaube, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, es besteht nur eine Mitführpflicht; keine Tragepflicht !
Lasse mich aber gerne an den Pranger stellen !#c


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. April 2015)

*AW: Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht*

So kenn ich das auch, wobei ich nicht verstehen kann, warum Automatikwesten beim Angeln stören sollten (Feststoffwesten vielleicht schon). Der Anschnallgurt stört mich auch nicht beim Autofahren.


----------



## Franky (27. April 2015)

*AW: Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht*

Mal davon ab, dass son Dingens mehr als nur sinnvoll ist.....

Soweit ich weiss, gibt es keine generelle Rettungswestentrage/mitnahmepflicht für das eigene Sportboot. Für Miet-/Charterboote sieht das anders aus - genauso, wie es ggf. regionale Anforderungen zur Tragepflicht machen können (z.b Mecklenburger Seenplatte, Bodensee etc.).


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2015)

*AW: Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht*

Damit haben wir dann weniger Reglementierungen als in Norge ?
Kann man ja fast nicht glauben


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. April 2015)

*AW: Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht*



Franky schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, dass son Dingens mehr als nur sinnvoll ist.....
> 
> Soweit ich weiss, gibt es keine generelle Rettungswestentrage/mitnahmepflicht für das eigene Sportboot. Für Miet-/Charterboote sieht das anders aus - genauso, wie es ggf. regionale Anforderungen zur Tragepflicht machen können (z.b Mecklenburger Seenplatte, Bodensee etc.).



Mecklenburger Seenplatte ne Tragepflicht?! Für die Hobbyhausbootdompteure ja aber sonst für niemanden oder?#t


----------



## Franky (27. April 2015)

*AW: Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Mecklenburger Seenplatte ne Tragepflicht?! Für die Hobbyhausbootdompteure ja aber sonst für niemanden oder?#t



Gewässerspezifisch (u.a. einige Kanalabschnitte) ist für alle eine Tragepflicht vorgeschrieben. Ich such noch mal die Regeln...


----------



## Ostseekapitän (27. April 2015)

*AW: Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht*

Danke für die schon zahlreichen Antworten.
Ich selbst fahre mit Floatinganzug.
Der hat Auftriebshilfen.
Wenn mal ein Mitangler dabei
ist, habe ich eine Feststoffweste an Bord.
Ich rede ausschliesslich von der deutschen Ostsee
und ausschliesslich von den Bestimmungen/Gesetzen.
Das die Westen einen Sinn machen können steht wohl 
ausser Frage.
Grüsse
Ostseekapitän


----------



## Ostseekapitän (27. April 2015)

*AW: Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht*

Moin Uwe,
danke, war jetzt vor Ort nah am Dorsch.
Grüße


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. April 2015)

*AW: Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht*

Es gibt eine Ausrüstungsempfehlung für Sportboote aber keine Verordnung.#h


----------



## Amigo-X (27. April 2015)

*AW: Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht*

Auf gewerblichen und Mietbooten sind Rettungswesten ( pro Person )vorgeschrieben. 
Privat sollte pro Person eine geeignete Rettungsweste an Bord sein. 
Ein Verzicht von Rettungswesten ist für mich grob fahrlässig.
Gerade wenn ich Gäste auf meinem Boot mitnehme. Ich selbst trage immer eine Automatikweste und habe für alle Mitfahrer welche an Bord.

Versuch mal mit nem Floater aus dem Wasser wieder in Boot zu kommen.... Wenn das Ding naß ist wiegst du doppelt so viel.


----------



## Ostseekapitän (27. April 2015)

*AW: Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht*

Ich wiege schon trocken doppelt so viel. :q




Amigo-X schrieb:


> Auf gewerblichen und Mietbooten sind Rettungswesten ( pro Person )vorgeschrieben.
> Privat sollte pro Person eine geeignete Rettungsweste an Bord sein.
> Ein Verzicht von Rettungswesten ist für mich grob fahrlässig.
> Gerade wenn ich Gäste auf meinem Boot mitnehme. Ich selbst trage immer eine Automatikweste und habe für alle Mitfahrer welche an Bord.
> ...


----------



## Trollegrund (27. April 2015)

*AW: Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht*

Nein es gibt keine Pflicht zum tragen einer Weste. Ich sehe aber ständig Boote auf hoher See in denen jemand der schon viele weinende Frauen und Kinder gesehen hat nichtmal mit angelegter Weste auf See raus fahren würde. Die Ostsee wird überall völlig grob fahrlässig unterschätzt. Wer ohne Kompass Schwimmweste Anker usw raus fährt ist nicht nachlässig sondern dumm! Wir haben Holzboote auf den Strand gezogen bei denen wir plötzlich die Planken in der Hand hatten oder 3 Meter Schlauchboote abgeschleppt mit 2!!! PS Motoren die gegen den Wind keinen Meter fahrt über Grund machen. Zu viert in der Anka kein Problem........ Fisch beisst und alles schaltet ab, mit aufblasbaren Gummiboot zum Heringsangeln auch ein Klassiker. Takel für Hunderte Euro aber ein 10er für einen Kompass ist nicht drin. Gestern haben 2 Sportangler aus Dahme (S-H) mit ihrem Kleinboot einen riesen Seenoteinsatz mit 7 Schiffen der DGZRS Küstenwache Zoll Polizei Marine usw. ausgelöst. Die beiden hatten genug Gerät für 3 Boote dabei aber null Sicherheit an Bord. Die beiden haben sich dann ein ganz klein wenig verfahren.....und wurden bei Rerik (M-V) an Land geleitet. Einmal quer über die Lübecker Bucht! Ihr einziges Problem!!!!!!!!! "Müssen wir den Einsatz bezahlen???"  Letzte Woche sind 2 betrunkene Angler nachts mit hoher Geschwindigkeit von aussen gegen die Hafenmole gedonnert und haben sich dutzende Knochen gebrochen. Wenn man kein seetüchtiges Boot mit Sicherheitsausrüstung oder keine Ahnung von Wetter oder Seezeichen hat dann fährt man Kutter. Die meisten Retter schütteln nurnoch mit dem Kopf, die Leute machen das größtenteils unentgeltlich in ihrer Freizeit setzen ihr eigenes Leben aufs Spiel um andere zurück zu ihren Familie zu bringen. Und das ausschliesslich Spenden finanziert....
__________________
__________________


----------



## sbho (27. April 2015)

*AW: Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht*

Hi, es gibt  Kollisionsverhütungsregeln, die die Seefahrt im Küstenbereich regeln, 
 es macht Szudem inn eine Rettungsweste zu tragen,  außer: wer früher stirbt ist länger tot....

 allerdings sollte ein gesundes Augenmaß walten, auf nem Badeteich bei 0,2 bft auf einem gut enterbaren Boot mit Badeleiter zieh ich auch keine Weste an, bin schon oft vor Anker baden gegangen.... (kucken was die Fische machen...)


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. April 2015)

*AW: Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht*

Meine Güte.....ich bin mal wieder echt geplättet,  wie wenig man doch auf die Fragestellung eingehen kann. :q


----------



## Eisbär14 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht*

Hier auf den Boddengewässern mußt du so ziemlich alles mithaben,Licht, genügend lange Ankerleine, Signalhorn oder ähnliches usw.
Das tragen oder mitführen einer Rettungsweste ist nicht Pflicht,obwohl das in meine Augen wohl zu den wichtigen Dingen gehört.
Bei mir ist der Rettungskragen zumindest immer an Bord,alles andere ist Leichtsinn.


----------



## Ostseekapitän (28. April 2015)

*AW: Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht*

Danke an alle die geantwortet haben.

Also gibt es keine gesetzliche Pflicht bei privaten Kleinbooten
bezüglich Rettungswesten.

Ausdrücklich sei aber nochmals erwähnt, dass es
unverantwortlich ist diese nicht zumindest mitzuführen.
Sie sollten auch so rechtzeitig angelegt werden, dass im 
Notfall dadurch Leben gerettet werden kann.

Darüber hinaus gibt es wichtige weitere geeignete Hilfsmittel
die an Bord sein sollten.
:m


----------



## Ossipeter (28. April 2015)

*AW: Rettungswesten Pflicht oder nicht*

Es gibt da in der deutschen Rechtsprechung aber auch das Prinzip, dass derjenige, der die meiste Erfahrung hat, auch der Verantwortliche ist!!
Da kann euch der Staatsanwalt schnell mal einen Strick drehen. Kapitän kann ein anderer sein, weil er z.B. Führerschein hat, oder berechtigt ist. Heikle Geschichte!


----------

